# Help on getting NEW FANS!



## layzee (Oct 2, 2006)

well....im worrying about my computers....they get fairly hot...like 30-45C...and im about to buy some more stuff to add into the computer (ex. 512 graphic card, 400+W PSU (haven't decided yet)) and i was wondering how can i add additional fans or other cooling stuff to cool down my computer?...i looked at my mother board..and i didn't see any other fan power jumper things...is there an alternative way to adding fans? or am i jus screwed.
p.s. i have to fans...1 back fan...1 processor fan..
or couting the PSU fan then i have 3 :grin: 



SYS SPECS!

WIN XP SP2
P4 2.6GHz HT
x2 512mb ram
SEAGATE 110gb hard drive IDE
ASUS P4SD-LA motherboard


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

You may need to look at a couple of areas. First of all, so you don't box yourself in (in case you want to add some things), then you might want to look at a 500+ watt power supply of a major brand name. If you need help there, just let a hardware team member know and they can offer advice. Also, you can read the power supply information under my signature for more informative information.

Second, if you have a fan in the back pulling hot air out, then you should also consider putting a fan in front of the case to pull in cool air. Also, make sure your heatsink fan is blowing DOWN and that you have ARtic Silver between your heatsink and CPU. When you have that done, then check the temps to see where you are and we can go from there.

The suggestion is that you download SensorViewPro under my signature and run that program both at-rest and under-stress so we can see what the temps are.

Post back with questions/concerns.


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2006)

hi tumbleweed :grin: ,

well yes, i even have a picture of how my pc looks like....i verified that my fans are blow correctly n all that good stuff...what my problems is...i plan on buying fans for my pc before i buy anything else, but i don't know where to put it...you suggested that i put a fan in front to blow cool air in...i don't have room and i don't have any slots on the motherboard to connect a new fan to (i don't think, im not all that great with computers)


im not sure about the ARtic thing you are talking about


http://webpages.charter.net/longsmusic/pc1.JPG

i think its cramped
and its dusty, i jus bought compressed air, plan to blow it later
warning..image bigger then 1 mb (huge picture)


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Most cases have a place at the bottom front where you can put a front fan. I could not see that area of your case, but anyway, some have to make a place for it there. 

Yes, you have a place to connect another fan. You can connect them directly to the power supply 12v leads. If you don't have enough leads, then you can buy splitters so you have more of them.

Another issue, If and I say If you have a heat problem, using artic silver is almost always an improvement in temps over the factory pad.

A way to get rid of some of your heat is to exchange those ribbon cables for some nice IDE round cables. That is all I use anymore, because the wide ribbon cables can impede air flow.

Last, if you have dust, that can negate good air flow, so you need to take care of that first and then check.


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2006)

hey,

sorry about the part u couldn't see.....i don't think i can add a fan there because there IS an opening but thats is where i mount the hard drive so the hard drive will block the fan

wat is an arctic silver?
i googled it and heres my idea wat it is...

its some type of liquid that u put on the processor..in order to apply the liquid u must first take out the fan and the heat sink on top of the processor then apply the put back the heatsink and fan


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If you look under my signature area, you can read all about Artic Silver and how to apply it. Most of the time, you get better results with that instead of the factory pad.

You really need to download the SensorviewPro program and post the results so we can evaluate how much more cooling you need. You might be concerned about heat that we don't know about unless we see the results that indicate there is a problem.


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2006)

k

CPU: 32C/90F
SYS: 36C/97F
AUX: 34C/94F
HD0: 34C/94F


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi layzee,

Those temps are what we call "good to go" or there is nothing wrong with those temps for your rig. In fact, they are quite good. In my opinion, your system is not broken, so don't worry about fixing it until it is broken. 

Have a great evening and feel free to ask other questions if you have them. Also, don't be a stranger on the forum, stick around for the fun. :4-dontkno


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2006)

lol, i know..but...im planning to add a 512mb graphic card..and 500w psu...so i was worried when i add these stuff my computer will be hot..so thats why i came up with the idea of getting more fans


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Just make sure that you buy a good quality power supply (read the link in my signature before you buy, please). Think about a front fan some way, cables that limit air flow and you should be good to go. When you get it up and going, if it is a problem, then deal with it. I would not add anything unless you have a problem that comes up. Post back if you see a problem.


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2006)

alright...i'll upgrade my computer and i'll post some stuff about it later...see if there is any problems...i guess i got to catch up on my reading about psu haha..thats alot of stuff =/

thread can be closed...thanks for your help =D


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

If you wanted to get more and/or quieter fans, look at Enermax and SilenX fans. They are some of the quietest fans out there.

Also, I can't stress enough what Tumbleweed36 said about the power supply. It's one of the most crucial and overlooked parts of the computer.

Cheers!


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Seasonic power supplies are great. Highly recommended.


----------

